# Update



## Janice (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm sorry, I know you're back and expecting to visit and interact with the "new" Specktra. The roll out didn't go as quickly or as smooth as hoped for, thus the launch has been delayed until 1/2/2009. 

It breaks my heart to have asked you to wait all this time for an upgrade, then come back and ask once for your patience once more as the forum will be closed again on Friday morning (roughly from 6-9AM). I can only honestly ask you to please bear with us as we put humpty dumpty back together again and try this one more [last] time [I promise] on 1/2/09.

Hopefully the adorableness of the baby donkey + baby human will soothe your annoyance at being deprived so cruelly of your favorite pastime today. >.<


----------



## Brittni (Jan 1, 2009)

I was wondering why I wasn't seeing this new Specktra but the forum was working. I thought maybe it was just me. LOL.

Well, the pic is adorable and 'GOOD THINGS COME TO THOSE WHO WAIT'


----------



## User93 (Jan 1, 2009)

Janice, honestly you and all team specktra do so much for us, that you shouldnt worry or say sorry for this little delay!


----------



## duch3ss25 (Jan 1, 2009)

Janice, it's no biggie. With everything you do for the site & all of us here, we're so grateful and appreciative that you are trying to give us a better & "newer" Specktra. I was just telling myself that I am certifiably Specktra & MAC-addicted since I am already surfing the site, right after we just finished the last round of fireworks at my place!


----------



## jd-jd (Jan 1, 2009)

Aha! I was wondering. Well, that's the way these things go. The Donkey and Baby are cute! Good luck with the roll-out.


----------



## Ria (Jan 1, 2009)

Don't apologise! This is the best site I've ever come across and doesn't need any improvements as far as I can see, but if there are some to come then I'll wait as long as it takes x 

Happy New Year!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 1, 2009)

No worries!  We understand.


----------



## Willa (Jan 1, 2009)

Janice, there is no worries to have
I'm sure everybody can wait as long as it takes 
We all understand the situation darling


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 1, 2009)

There is nothing to apologize for. I hope everyone realizes how hard you and the mods work to make Specktra such a wonderful community and resource. Take the time that you need.


----------



## vikitty (Jan 1, 2009)

No worries! I know how PITA upgrades are. Take your time, don't rush, and don't worry about us! We're tough; we can handle the withdrawal.


----------



## chaffsters33 (Jan 1, 2009)

Ahhh! The donkey and baby have appeased me! 
But don't worry about how much time the upgrade takes, I think we're all just thankful to have administrators that care so much about making their site great.


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Jan 1, 2009)

Like everyine said, you do so much for us here theres no need to apologize. Take the day off and enjoy the holiday and the site is great as it is, the best thats out there
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a great New Years Day


----------



## Susanne (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy new year!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No need to apologize at all, I was wondering to the the "old" specktra but that is fine, too


----------



## ajannasmom (Jan 1, 2009)

We love you and Specktra regardless...


----------



## redambition (Jan 1, 2009)

No need to apologise... while we are excited for the hot new look, the old one will serve us well until the update can go in!


----------



## metoyou123 (Jan 1, 2009)

Its ok Janice im sure its going to be well worth the wait x


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 1, 2009)

No need to apologize...I don't wake up before Noon anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Yeah I love my laziness so!!


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 1, 2009)

Don't stress about it. I'm just glad to have it back again! Yesterday was torture! LOL


----------

